# Buck Bomb products



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone used these, do they work? They have a bomb for everything from bucks to moose to predators.
http://www.buckbomb.com/


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

I know of 2 people that have shot bucks that came to buck bomb. Interested in the coyote scented one. No experience with it though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez -- What next!!!!


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems like a good idea, attractant and cover scent in one seems like to me since it blows with the wind.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

My friend had one we used it as cover scent on the call and decoy with no luck though. I think I would try it again though in a better area.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My uncle has used these a couple times and never had any luck. Just watch out for when the wind is swirling.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Swirling wind is bad, makes sense lol. Don't feel like smelling like a coyote urinal


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used the Buckbomb this year and sprayed it on the bottom of my boot heading out. Had several little bucks follow my trail to where I sprayed it on vegetation in front of my stand. Sprayed a little in a scrape just to see what would happen. They destroyed the scrape to say the least. Worked for me.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks bones!!! Finally someone who had a good experience, I really was hoping at least someone had a good experience, it just seems like such an easy way to attract deer rather than hanging strips everywhere. Baiting is illegal in MN


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Spraying on ones self is not a good idea if you have, wolves,lions and bears!!!!


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

hassell said:


> Spraying on ones self is not a good idea if you have, wolves,lions and bears!!!!


OH MY! lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> Spraying on ones self is not a good idea if you have, wolves,lions and bears!!!!


Don't have any of those thankfully. I don't advocate spraying yourself to anyone. Shoulda cleared that one up. I sprayed a tiny little splash on the bottom of my rubber boot. I normally tie a rag to my boot and drag it but didn't have anything to do so that day.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

hassell said:


> Spraying on ones self is not a good idea if you have, wolves,lions and bears!!!!


Don't be a sissy. That's when you use the underarm deodorant version.

Doe in heat is also a nice one to wear


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned bones younger bucks are fine with me, I'll shoot a spike if it comes in front of my stand (rather have a big doe in that scenario), but I was raised a meat hunter as far as deer are concerned. Not really concerned with the trophy buck, rifle season is too short to pass up meat in my freezer waiting for a bigger rack. I'm going to give this stuff a try next season


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Don't have any of those thankfully. I don't advocate spraying yourself to anyone. Shoulda cleared that one up. I sprayed a tiny little splash on the bottom of my rubber boot. I normally tie a rag to my boot and drag it but didn't have anything to do so that day.


 I know I've mentioned it before on site but a reminder was in order-- pretty well every season you'll read or hear of another(bow)hunter being treed by a grizzly or a lion that pretty well jumped in someones lap cause they had scent on their clothes and were calling.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Rick and I should know better to post without some sort of warning. Coffee hadn't apprently kicked in just yet at that point. LOL Another note to that is a buck in rut will not know the difference between you and an actual doe. That is very well known. I felt like being a little adventuresome that day....


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I might try the stuff for deer but I think it would be a waste of money for coyotes.


----------

